# Your Reel of Choice



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Just wondering how you guys pick your reel. I just got a Redington 3wt rod and I am looking for a reel. I see them from $59 at the low end and the sky is the limit at the top. No I won't be buying a $400 reel but was wondering what you guys prefer with regards to price, drags, or any other things you look for. I think I am going with the Redington Surge $79 or the Redington Zero $89. They both have the lifetime Redington warranty. The Surge is listed as a 3/4wt and the Zero is listed as a 3wt.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

You might want to check out the Echo Ion reels. I don't have personal experience with them but they get good reviews:
http://www.echoflyfishing.com/html/rod_category_details.php?category_id=16&page_id=28&product_type=2


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

No input on reels as I'm an Orvis freak and I don't want to bore you with my opinions, but I will say that 3 weight is going to be a hoot at Sunnybrook.....


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

My 3wt is an Echo Ion. No real need for something high-end on a 3 in my opinion, it's more about balance with the rod you choose. You're likely not going to even get into the drag. I may upgrade it to an Orvis Battenkill soon but not because it's not a good reel...I happen to be an Orvis aficionado like Lunker and like the look of the Battenkill. My 8wt...different story. Orvis Hydros with fully sealed drag that has way more drag settings than I probably need but it makes sense when you're fighting 35lb Kings! You'll do ably find that a lot of reels you come across will seem clunky and big on a 3wt. I like smaller, slim profile, that's pretty light to balance. My 3wt rod is a slower loading 8'3". I like it for casting dries which is about all I do with it.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Ross ,Echo, Orvis and long gone Tetons.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I love my Orvis Access reel which is matched up with my Orvis 10' 4 weight Recon rod.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I really like my ross but looking back i would have rather spent the money on a high end rod. I use okumas also. for the price there great. Have used one heavily for 6 years not one problem.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I have few okuma slv 7-8 weight fly reels and love them. They are tough and you can pick them up online for under $60. I'm pretty sure they have the same feel for 2-3 wt up to 9-10wt


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not brand loyal with equipment. I tend to try a little bit of everything. I have a Cabela's reel, 2 Orvis reels, a TFO, an Echo, a BPS White River Classic, and a Lamson. I can't say I have any real complaints about any of them.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I really don't have a preference either, as long as the balance is there. I have Sage, Echo, Martin, Pfleuger, and Cabela's reels on rods from 4wt - 7wt. A $20 reel that balances well on a $1000 rod is just as good as any when your'e dealing with a 3wt.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree as I had probably at least a dozen different brands and never had a issue with any of them. My favorite would be the old Pluegers if you can find them in decent shape.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

For the money and durability I love my old Cortland Rimfly. I don't think they make them anymore but I got a lot of miles on them. Really learned about palming the drag when I fished steelhead with it


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Anything under a 5 wt is basically a line holder. I have an Orvis Battenkill on my 3 wt, an Orvis Access & a Lamson Waterworks Konic on my fives and a Bauer M4 SL and Tibor Everglades QC on my eights. The reels on my eights are the only ones that I worry about the drags on. Jacks or bull reds can make life interesting with a poor drag.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

As far as the two redingotn reels that you're comparing, theres a big difference between the two in that the Surge has a full drag system whereas the Zero is a click and pawl. Also, I would note that the Zero doesn't have a tension setting like its predecessor the Redington Drift. As has been stated before, if you're going after small fish, drag won't really be an issue. However, if you're going to try and target larger fish, the full drag of the Surge may be needed. Oh, and the Surge will be noticeably heavier than the Zero, just something to consider.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Been thru some reels in my 30 yrs at this game .....But now I like the mid to higher end cabelas , ross and Okuma. the Okuma are a great bang for the buck I have 2 of the sierra's and a SLV all are solid , good drag , smooth .....I cant bring myself to spend 2-3 hundred for a reel ......just to pay for machining ......while I do have one fully machined reel and Its very nice at the end of the day my okuma sierra's perform just as well......any descent reel you can maintain and isn't painted will serve you well......yrs back I had a few of the Diawa click drags.....never failed me ....I actually wore them out . you can find great reels for less than a 100.00 use your common sense......take care of them....it doesn't take long to wipe a rod down with pledge or clean a bearing and lightly lube a bearing in a reel after a day on the water......with care a $200.00 rod and $60.00 reel will last till your ready for a change ....Ive actually worn out guides on a rod and it was still worthy of being rebuilt


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

If you really want to find bang for your buck start researching differences between reels and who sells them vs who makes them. Lamson reels are awesome, fully sealed CONICAL drag system...their drag system is patented. However, certain Cabelas reels advertise a sealed, CONICAL drag system...i.e. Lamson private-labels for Cabelas. Other high-end reel makers do the same...I can figure out who really makes the reels for "big box" stores by looking at a few particular details and I'm sure a lot of guys can too.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm partial the Redingtons and Lamsons

Picked up a Redington Behemoth for my Cancun trip and that handed snook and baby tarpon - for just 125 bucks performed great - spend your money on the best line and rod you can budget. the way look at it, spend less than. $200 on a reel unless your going for salt water fish or king salmon


----------

